# Cyrillic cursive font for Mac OS X??



## Howard Stern (Jan 16, 2005)

I've been surfing the internet for weeks and haven't been able to find a Cyrillic/Russian script font.  Does anybody know where i can find one for free?

 ::love::


----------



## lurismo (Feb 1, 2005)

I've found one called Pushkin there :
http://www.paratype.ru/shop/default.asp?Item=FREE&page=free/default.asp
Hoping it's what you were searching for...
Regards ::angel::


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks, but that's not Russian.  I read the description of it, and it sounded like it might be the one i was looking for, but it aint. 

Thanks anyways.


----------



## lurismo (Feb 6, 2005)

Did you try it? Because here is what I read on their download page:
Pushkin - new free font to download.
This font is based on the handwriting of Pushkin.
It contains the *Russian and Latin letters*, as well as Puskin's initials and signature


----------

